# How sound is the dollar?



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

German Gold Reserves Moving to Frankfurt Ahead of Schedule

Only one reason to bring in gold. Prevent a currency collapse. The dollar is proped up as the world reserve currency required to buy oil. It would be prudent for the US IMHO to store gold and other valuable metals as a hedge against a drastic change.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Without any doubt the US currency will collapse, its role as the world trade staple is coming to a demise. The question is when?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

All reserve currencies eventually fail. It's built into the system because of the debt it must accumulate. It's known as the Triffin Dilemma:

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Triffin_dilemma

The US Dollar is the most recent in a long string of world reserve currencies, starting with acient Greece. They have all been replaced. The dollar has lasted longer than most, but the approaching end can be seen by those who look.

The question is, will the dollar be replaced by the Yuan or by a basket of currencies, a la SDR.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

The key word is FAITH.. as in FULL FAITH AND CREDIT...

I have said before and I will say again... all it takes is a couple of hits...OPEC demands gold not dollars, a bunch of countries start selling out debt at a discount...and the dollar will be dead... if we can not pay OPEC/China/Mexico for imports with US Dollar....we are up the creek and we can not pay for a paddle


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I think if you don't have a network of "barter buddies" already, you're behind the curve...

Sooner or later the Chinese will wise up and stop taking greenbacks.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Reckon it will get to the point as Germany did where the paper money was worth more as fire starter? I can see the dollar value decreasing so much that staples, utilities, and fuel will be difficult for the middle class, much less the lower classes.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Started another thread today here about China and others selling US dollars instead of accumulating them as they did, but that started on 2014 and is just now escalating. There are still buyers as our currency is still strong. I see a lot of folks in this realm who think the loss of reserve currency status is the end, but would remind them Britain survived losing it in the early 70's and we've only had it since then. 

To me inflation is about the only fall out, and if that isn't bad enough it's just the panic which can really ruin things. If you are a prepared person you should be ready for and even prosper thru inflation.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

It is as sound as people believe it is, and for as long as they do--


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Germans have talked about moving there gold back to Germany since the wall came down. Not sure what them moving their gold has to do with the US dollar.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

RJAMES said:


> Germans have talked about moving there gold back to Germany since the wall came down. Not sure what them moving their gold has to do with the US dollar.


Not very much. Plenty of conspiracy theorist thought we didn't really have their gold in the first place. Lots of posts were made about their deman when it came up years ago. Well I'd like to know what all those who thought we didn't have it think now that it was returned to them?


----------

